# Paint Creek Restoration Update



## dh3032 (Jan 19, 2011)

Some pictures of the restoration efforts going on.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fohbrv2h1niw7ru/030.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/04nyk2nce0a48n9/031.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qx7xcshyqu5n258/023.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/phiiwqiyfq81j3t/004.jpg


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Can't wait to see it finished! I like it way better than the old high bank. Do you know if there is volunteer opportunities? I need service hours and I would really like to put them to good use.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't think the City of Rochester is asking for volunteers to help with this project. However, you could contact the city and tell them you need to put in service hours. They might let you help with some of the planting going on along the stream banks. The City's number is (248) 651-9061. It's worth a shot.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

The Downstream Drift said:


> I don't think the City of Rochester is asking for volunteers to help with this project. However, you could contact the city and tell them you need to put in service hours. They might let you help with some of the planting going on along the stream banks. The City's number is (248) 651-9061. It's worth a shot.


Thanks!


----------



## andrewschreck (Sep 11, 2013)

Was just there today. It looks good, the water was pretty clear too, I saw someone fishing in the North end of the park and sighted a couple of small guys swimming (8-9 inches maybe?)


----------



## dh3032 (Jan 19, 2011)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b922fr6oe38v1f6/20130925_102003.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2dpxdwhemexwvjs/20130925_101911.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fei0q2x1knq1svz/20130925_101633.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6kk5ljzyeri7nbn/20130925_101856.jpg


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cool, pics and thanks for sharing.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

looks interesting; not sure some of those spots pictured needed additional habitat "improvements" though? hopefully the "just add rocks" theory works. hopefully some kind of plan to add vegetation to the banks as well so the river doesn't just cut laterally when it gets high? I could see the banks being eroded easier if not?

good to see them leveraging a bridge replacement project into a trout habitat project though; goes to show how funders can be creative with applying the match and source of match.


----------



## dh3032 (Jan 19, 2011)

More pics of dirt, rocks and geotextile fabric

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6niu0a9rq0ryqnf/Photo Sep 19, 2 50 18 PM.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ckijvjhafibg0c8/Photo Sep 19, 3 20 28 PM.jpg


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

This makes that section more accessible to fishermen. Hopefully in-stream fish cover is added too. 

I've often wondered if a huge block of limestone the size of a two car garage dropped in the pond at children's park in orion would help the bugs and the fish?


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

the rapids said:


> looks interesting; not sure some of those spots pictured needed additional habitat "improvements" though? hopefully the "just add rocks" theory works. hopefully some kind of plan to add vegetation to the banks as well so the river doesn't just cut laterally when it gets high? I could see the banks being eroded easier if not?
> 
> good to see them leveraging a bridge replacement project into a trout habitat project though; goes to show how funders can be creative with applying the match and source of match.


This is a lot more than a "just add rocks" project. There are a couple of the best river guys in the state working on this project. These guys really know their stuff.

As far as vegetation... I have been told that there has been over $30,000 worth of native seed, shrubs and trees purchased to help protect the banks of the creek throughout this project. As long as the anglers and general public stay off the plantings long enough for them to take root we should be in good shape.

I'm not certain what you mean by leveraging a bridge replacement project though? If you are thinking the bridges at Avon and Livernois they are located in Rochester Hills. This project on the creek is a City of Rochester project. From what I have been told by City of Rochester officials the approval process for this grant became much easier after the Rochester Road project was completed. It had nothing to do with a bridge replacement (from what I have been told by the city official that obtained the grant).


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

The Downstream Drift said:


> I'm not certain what you mean by leveraging a bridge replacement project though? If you are thinking the bridges at Avon and Livernois they are located in Rochester Hills. This project on the creek is a City of Rochester project. From what I have been told by City of Rochester officials the approval process for this grant became much easier after the Rochester Road project was completed. It had nothing to do with a bridge replacement (from what I have been told by the city official that obtained the grant).


I guess they called it a bridge improvement project....

from http://www.candgnews.com/news/federal-grant-help-restore-paint-creek-rochester

Another reason the city was able to secure the grant, the second highest amount handed out in the grant program, was because it was matched locally with the $750,000 the Downtown Development Authority already doled out for the Paint Creek Bridge Improvement Project. Constructed during the last 18 months, the Paint Creek Bridge Improvement Project included new stairs on the east side of the bridge, planters affixed to bridge railings, a small waterfall underneath the bridge, benches in a scenic lookout on the northeast side of the bridge, a decorative metal railing and an entrance to Municipal Park.

The $750,000 local match was met by the DDAs Paint Creek bridge enhancement and improvement program, so weve leveraged an additional $750,000 beyond what the result of the investment in the particular place was, said Mayor Pro Tem Jeffrey Cuthbertson. Thats wonderful news and obviously something I dont think anyone had in mind when the investment in that area was made.

Also, I took a look at SOGL's website and indeed between the project description on that site and the other posters pictures it looks like the vegetation enhancement is occurring which is obviously good news.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

I can't seem to edit my prior posts, but I wanted to add why limestone is important....

http://midcurrent.com/techniques/rich-and-poor-trout-streams/
http://troutprostore.com/class/fly_fishing_good_trout_streams_vs_poor_trout_streams
http://rainwaterscreeksideramblings.blogspot.com/2012/07/the-connection-between-limestone-and.html

Anyhow, that section of stream across the pond in Rochester park has always been a "fall" hazard. Around the 3rd walking bridge downstream it's nearly a 10 ft drop into broken concrete slabs.


----------



## andrewschreck (Sep 11, 2013)

From the bridge at the South of the park, looking South
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18563456/2013-10-01 12.16.07.jpg
Same spot, looking North
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18563456/2013-10-01 12.15.53.jpg
Panoramic of the North section
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18563456/2013-10-01 12.16.47.jpg
Top of the new fish passage area, south of the second bridge.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18563456/2013-10-01 12.08.31.jpg
North of the second bridge
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18563456/2013-10-01 12.07.32.jpg
Panoramic of the new area they're working on. 
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18563456/2013-10-01 12.03.36.jpg


I'll double check that these are accessible, but if for some reason I can see them but you can't let me know and I'll pull the post down and repost them.


----------



## dh3032 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for posting these pics. I would add that the area north of the 2nd bridge and the new area they are working on feature ledges over the water called "fish hotels." Most people won't even know there there but they span 2-3 feet over the water and are atleast 2-3 feet deep. Also the new banks were built using the old gabion rocks, feature logs as toe protection, and have geotextile fabric over the dirt. Again, thank you for posting great pics.


----------



## andrewschreck (Sep 11, 2013)

dh3032 said:


> Thank you for posting these pics. I would add that the area north of the 2nd bridge and the new area they are working on feature ledges over the water called "fish hotels." Most people won't even know there there but they span 2-3 feet over the water and are atleast 2-3 feet deep. Also the new banks were built using the old gabion rocks, feature logs as toe protection, and have geotextile fabric over the dirt. Again, thank you for posting great pics.


Are the fish hotels the area under the logs? I noticed last week that there was quite a bit of space under those, the water has risen and now you can't see the overhang on them.


----------



## dh3032 (Jan 19, 2011)

The logs are placed as bank toe protection throughout the stream. In certain spots (north of the bridge along the curve, and by the new work area) the logs are placed at the end of the ledges. So once its all done it will be hard to know where the trout hotels are unless you saw them built or reach under there when your wading. They're indistinguishable from the rest of the logs that have been placed in the project..


----------



## andrewschreck (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks dh3032. I should have paid more attention when I was there previously to which ones looked deeper than the rest (before the water level came up to block the view). You could tell looking at them though that those areas will provide nice cover for the fish. 

I haven't fished the Paint Creek much, but I'm excited to see it all complete and go throw some flies out there. The updates look great.


----------



## dh3032 (Jan 19, 2011)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vduvetf2oaw77on/VIDEO0028.3gp Lunker structure area 1

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3jdetwo0338fx82/VIDEO0031.3gp Lunker structure area 2

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ld3p9vw0l6t5ad8/VIDEO0036.3gp Lunker structure area 3

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mcxr6y5y8itdscr/VIDEO0037.3gp Step pool by bridge

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gyrtizp1cbqcxt3/VIDEO0038.3gp Step pools downstream of bridge

https://www.dropbox.com/s/isz3trztgo0mlwe/VIDEO0044.3gp River by pond area, instream structure, fish passage

https://www.dropbox.com/s/urvkdvk31x9yxy7/VIDEO0045.3gp River by pond area (shot from bridge)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/djzlmb0cqz0yqij/VIDEO0047.3gp River by pond area (shot facing downstream from bridge)


----------



## dh3032 (Jan 19, 2011)

Alot of this has already been improved since these videos were created (landscaping, fine tuned, etc.)


----------



## dh3032 (Jan 19, 2011)

Really nice article about the project.

http://www.rochestermedia.com/paint-creek-restoration-project-two-thumbs-up-from-fishermen-2/


----------



## DJHTroutHunter (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey All, Lookin' for some help from all the master trouters out there with a good history of Paint Creek. I did some fly fishing on the Rogue last year and definitely got hooked. Paint Creek is a stream closer to home for me to try.

So I am wondering a couple things...First... When can you start fishing on Paint Creek? Is April 1 the first access available? Where would you suggest good spots for a little more room to start with?... I have heard it suggested to start at Dutton or Silverbell access and work north upstream from there. Other thoughts? Do any of you work downstream instead of up and where to access? I know Paint Creek doesn't have many big open areas so some short roll casting is definitely in order.

Are there any restrictions on fishing access areas with the recent restoration work that is being done? I would not want to work against any progress in these efforts... Looking forward to hitting the local stream for some trout.

Any tips from the locals would be much appreciated...see you all out there this spring. Tight Lines!


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Paint Creek follows the "normal" trout season. No fishing until the last Saturday in April. Start where you planned to, you can go upstream or downstream from there. Fishing can be good from Lake Orion all the way to the Clinton. But, it's a short stream, so you can explore the whole length in one season!


----------



## sykessta (Jan 27, 2014)

This looks like a good project. I hope on maybe making a trip up there to try my luck with those browns. I imagine these creek gets some stray steelheads in from the clinton?


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Steel will enter the creek, but they don't usually travel far up it. If you're targetting them, the creek would likely disappoint. But, they can be fun when they surprise you.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

sykessta said:


> This looks like a good project. I hope on maybe making a trip up there to try my luck with those browns. I imagine these creek gets some stray steelheads in from the clinton?


I wouldn't call them strays, for most this is where they were released and or where born.


----------



## sykessta (Jan 27, 2014)

Silverexpress said:


> I wouldn't call them strays, for most this is where they were released and or where born.


Steelhead actually have success reproducing in this stream? i know in ohio out east they have to keep restocking them because they have virtually no reproduction succesfully. water gets to warm in the summer for the fry and they get fried :lol:. But that would be pretty awesome to see a wild lake erie steelhead.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

they do show up and can be seen if you know where to look...problem is the insane amount of fishing pressure/people walking right through the redds spooks them out on the opener since they are usually wrapping up their business by that time... good luck getting a unfished section on the opener, or possibly even a parking spot, need to head north if you want this

best to wait a week or and let all the craziness pass


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

I believe that steelhead do successfully reproduce in PC. I've caught plenty of juvenile rainbows from the creek, in varying sizes. I would agree about having difficulty targeting them. Seems that the Clinton run is generally pretty early in the spring, and by the time PC opens, many of the fish have spawned and bolted.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Had to revive this thread, and say Great Job! I finally got a chance to see and fish the "new" Paint yesterday and was just blown away at the fish structures and holes that are now in the park. It looks awesome.

I met a few fishermen, and it's interesting that most thought the in-stream lunker structures would make fishing easier! Lol. Nope. The structures provide more hiding places, and now when spooked out in the open the fish won't have far to go to find cover. Hopefully this means an increase in fish that will all have a better chance at growing bigger faster - as long as there is food, but it sure doesn't mean they'll be easier to catch.

Anyhow, landed two nice browns. The last one was a good 15", and it put up a real good fight on my 8' 3wt. 

The previous owner (Steve) of Ray's Fly Shop (as it was once called) in Grayling once showed me a technique to get at the browns hiding underneath the store dock. I'm eager to see if it works on those new undercut structures in the Paint.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

It's cool to see other people who fish the area! I'm new to fishing and was thinking about fishing Paint Creek and the Clinton River, and quick tips or advice you guys can offer?


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Jager Pro said:


> It's cool to see other people who fish the area! I'm new to fishing and was thinking about fishing Paint Creek and the Clinton River, and quick tips or advice you guys can offer?


You'll have to be real good with your approach. What looks like a wooden walkway right along the banks are actually "lunker structures" (Google this and checkout the images to get a good idea what they are). If you plod along on top of these structures you'll just spook the fishes to go deeper into them. 

So, I'd basically start by working on your approach. Get this, and you might just catch a glimpse of one real big fish before he sees you.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Silverexpress said:


> You'll have to be real good with your approach. What looks like a wooden walkway right along the banks are actually "lunker structures" (Google this and checkout the images to get a good idea what they are). If you plod along on top of these structures you'll just spook the fishes to go deeper into them.
> 
> So, I'd basically start by working on your approach. Get this, and you might just catch a glimpse of one real big fish before he sees you.


Thanks for the advice, guess I should learn how to fly fish first huh? :lol:


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Your not alone. We all had to learn. I went back out today and witnessed a real good hatch of mayflies and add to this - feeding fish! Gulp, slurp, and splashes. I was tossing out a streamer at the time and standing in the middle of the stream. That's when I witnessed the first gulp about a foot below where I was standing.

The mayflies had light greenish bodies and clear wings. They were about a size 12-14. This was a prime area for surface feeding fish. and it would have been a dream for the urban dry fly fisherman. I counted 4 slurppers. 

Bummed I only had streamers and sink tips on hand.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

From a guy who fished the creek at least a few times wach week I can say without question the creek is fishing great and holding good numbers of larger fish where the improvements were made. Less small fishing around, but that typical when bigger fish are lurking below.

Brett Watson,
Paul H. Young TU, President


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

Maverick1 said:


> From a guy who fished the creek at least a few times wach week I can say without question the creek is fishing great and holding good numbers of larger fish where the improvements were made. Less small fishing around, but that typical when bigger fish are lurking below.
> 
> Brett Watson,
> Paul H. Young TU, President


I also noticed many more deep holes in areas that use to be shallow, and tiny falls and pocket water that help oxygenate the water. 

Attached is one mayfly I managed to snatch from mid-air. Anyone know what would be the ideal imitation? The body is a light green.


----------



## owldude (Feb 11, 2012)

It looks like a sulpher to me. Good luck.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

sykessta said:


> Steelhead actually have success reproducing in this stream? i know in ohio out east they have to keep restocking them because they have virtually no reproduction succesfully. water gets to warm in the summer for the fry and they get fried :lol:. But that would be pretty awesome to see a wild lake erie steelhead.


_"In 1991, a 46 cm diameter tube, 226 m long, was placed on the bottom of Lake Orion, tapping cold water from 19 m deep. A control structure discharges the bottom-draw flows through another 69 m of pipe under a five lane highway and into Paint Creek at the base of the Lake Orion dam. Summertime bottom draw temperatures (approximately 10-12 C) are blended with lake surface dam discharge temperatures to maintain a downstream temperature below 21 C. Brown trout were planted in 1992 immediately below the dam and thrived throughout summer. Some 5-7 km of the stream were therefore improved for year around trout survival. - Project cost $67,000" -_ Methods of Modifying Habitat to Benefit the Great Lakes Ecosystem by JRM Kelso


----------

